# What my grandfather did to the Nazis



## PeteRecruit (16 Dec 2016)

So my Grandfather was in the British military back in WWII, but he was captured by the Germans. While in prison camp, the prisoners would kick a ball around and play soccer. The German officer in charge of the camp didn't like to see them having fun so he ordered one of the soldiers to go over and take their ball away. Not knowing what to do, they just stopped playing and went about the rest of the day.

The next morning, the officer wakes up to the sound of the prisoners laughing and having a good time. So he looks out his window and he sees them playing soccer but as he looks closer, he sees they're just playing with an invisible ball. They just pretended they were kicking around a real ball.

Brits: 1
Germans: 0

As a side note, he's actually still alive to this day. He just turned 101 in November. He even flirts with ladies 80 years younger than him. Despite sleeping a lot, moving around with a walker, sitting in the garden and watching his shows, I think he's doing pretty good


----------



## mariomike (16 Dec 2016)

PeteRecruit said:
			
		

> He just turned 101 in November. He even flirts with ladies 80 years younger than him.



Maybe he feels like a 21-year old?

But, there's so seldom one around!


----------

